# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #23



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's our first show of 2017 and, of course, that means Denton's first rant of 2017! We also review the big stories of 2016. A lot happened and some you may have forgotten about.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-01-01T20_46_50-08_00


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Yay @Denton is a Trekkie


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Yay @Denton is a Trekkie


Yup. Since the first episode of the original series.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yup. Since the first episode of the original series.


I've been rewatching the original series lately.. I love them all


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Great podcast, guys! Best hashtag of 2016? #RussiansDidit


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

tg said:


> yay @denton is a trekkie





denton said:


> yup. Since the first episode of the original series.


nerds!!!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Yay @Denton is a Trekkie





Denton said:


> Yup. Since the first episode of the original series.





Sasquatch said:


> nerds!!!!!


Hmmm... I took him more for a Lost In Space guy??


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Proud nerd here, although the term is silly


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Hmmm... I took him more for a Lost In Space guy??





TG said:


> Proud nerd here, although the term is silly


I wasn't a nerd, but I was a devout fan of Lost in Space as a young boy, and subsequently a Star Trek Fan, even though I never followed up with the new star fleet after Captain Kirk. So tell me, should I? I never did the Star Wars thing either.

I was however, a huge Happy Days fan, my nickname in HS was indeed the "Fonz".


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

"More gooder..."


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> "More gooder..."


Damn ******** ... give the rest of us honorable southerners a bad name, huh?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A ******* nerd......... I'll take it :tango_face_grin: I was actually called a nerd a number of years ago. I'll wear that handle with pride.

I was there for the original Star Trek series, all subsequent series including the Next Generation and Deep Space 9 and all the movies.

Serious sci fi fan.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Instagram uses hashtags too. :tango_face_wink:

<---- ******* Geek


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I was a devout fan of Lost in Space as a young boy, and subsequently a Star Trek Fan, even though I never followed up with the new star fleet after Captain Kirk. So tell me, should I? I never did the Star Wars thing either.


I grew up reading a lot of classic Russian, American and Brittish SciFi literature, a lot of it written in 1920's-60's, so it's natural that I would gravitate to a lot of different scifi books, shows, films..etc
Watching Star Trek The Next Generation really helped with learning English because the characters speak without slang, it's proper English.
I love all Star Trek but lately I haven't really been happy with the latest films (except for 2009 Star Trek) because it's been mostly about non-stop action without a strong story.

If I were you, I'd try watching Star Trek The Next Generation episodes from the very beginning and see where it takes you.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Instagram uses hashtags too. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> <---- ******* Geek


I work in social media, hashtags work same on Twitter/Facebook/Instagram and often on any website/blog that you link them to. A hashtag can be a powerful tool.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Instagram uses hashtags too. :tango_face_wink:


Instagram?,... I have a fakebook account, twatter keeps sending me email but don't know why never signed up... and now it's Incestgram? I'm not sure why, I have an email address, actually an entire page of email addresses, if I know you, you have my email address.

If you don't have my email address, it doesn't mean I hate you, just that I never read my email.

*Rancher*


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I like Instagram because I have a lot of friends that are into photography. I enjoy seeing the pictures they capture. (It's a mobile app.)

I also enjoy following hikers, etc.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I like Instagram because I have a lot of friends that are into photography. I enjoy seeing the pictures they capture. (It's a mobile app.)
> 
> I also enjoy following hikers, etc.


What's the world coming to, huh? Just this week I learned that there are socializing preppers ..... and now artsie fartsie preppers?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> What's the world coming too, huh? Just this week I learned that there are socializing preppers ..... and now artsie fartsie preppers?


I had no idea the word "prepper" even existed, I come from a whole culture of prepared people who don't have a word for prepping


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I had no idea the word "prepper" even existed, I come from a whole culture of prepared people who don't have a word for prepping


So ..... how do you say artsie farstsie in Russian?

Most of us here despise the name prepper .... that's what we are called by the non prepared.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> So ..... how do you say artsie farstsie in Russian?
> 
> Most of us here despise the name prepper .... that's what we are called by the non prepared.


Really? New people here introduce themselves as preppers haha

We don't really have a direct translation because the arts are highly valued but you can say that someone is trying to pretend to be an artist, still it wouldn't sound right


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Most of us here despise the name prepper .... that's what we are called by the non prepared.





TG said:


> Really? New people here introduce themselves as preppers haha


And the newbies ......


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> And the newbies ......


Ok gotcha! 
The word prepper is silly anyway


----------

